# dont free Palestine



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

this is more a rant

with all this sympathy to those rapist thieving scum that use children as human shields can goto hell..

what I can form a group, go kidnapping, raping, torturing school girls, and when asked why, respond **** you, because I can... no **** that

BOMB THE MOTHER ****ERS BACK TO THE HELL THEY CAME FROM!"

if this happened to my family, I don't give a rats to all those that supported it, heads are stick on a Pike, this isn't eye for a eye, this is the right to survive so blow those ****ers to hell, I'm sick to death of people supporting free Palestine movements, might as well say MAKE RAPE AND MURDER LEGAL.....

(sorry I needed to vent, my news feed is full of dead Palestinians and death to Israel dick heads, guess what, NUKE THE SCUM)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Palestinian Celebrate Kidnapping of Teens in Gaza - Israel News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No disagreement


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I would raise a glass with you to that.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

> After some initial confusion regarding their status, Prime Minister Netanyahu released a directive "to implement all the tools we have to find them (and) prevent their transfer to Gaza or another place (and) prepare all of our forces for any possible scenario."


Now that's how a government should operate!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Islam is evil, intolerant and a scourge upon the Earth. There is nothing peaceful about it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Islam is evil, intolerant and a scourge upon the Earth. There is nothing peaceful about it.


DArned skippy, sir.

Islam means _submission_. They snicker at us for believing the _Peace_, thing.

They must be absolutely astounded at the Chrislam movement. :shock:


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

There is no such place as Palestine.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> this is more a rant
> 
> with all this sympathy to those rapist thieving scum that use children as human shields can goto hell..
> 
> ...


No, Really Pheniox, How do you really feel?

Seriously though, It makes my fangs punch the ground too.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I remember on the day of 9-11 seeing Palestinians dancing in the street in celebration. When a Jewish family, including an infant, was murdered by a Palestinian with a knife, the Palestinians were dancing in the street and handing out candy in celebration. 

Because of that and all of the other things these people have done I have a hard time feeling any sympathy for them. As a matter of fact, I don't feel any.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Palestinian Celebrate Kidnapping of Teens in Gaza - Israel News


I gotta point out the caption in the photo does say "Palestinians celebrate the 48th anniversary of the founding of the Fatah movement in Rafah.December 31, 2012." in light grey font haha it's a stock photo but I doubt they are celebrating a kidnapping as gleeful as they were in the picture hahahaha...

I agree the violence is stupidity, however if any organization spoke for the US such as the bloods or the crypts Russia would have nuked us LONG LONG LONG time ago... #JustSaying I will admit I havn't been following the conflict to much it's so repetitive who has time to read up all about the middle east when there is an important presidental election only 849 Days 5 Hours and 7min away! 

All the polls have Hillary winning against Rand Paul by a pretty big lead! time to start getting out the vote yawl!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Palestine does need to be freed... free from palestinians. Not that I support genocide, but if the other side wants to kill all of your's maybe it's time to consider it. Let all the "moderate Muslims" know that they will be held accountable for the actions they do not physically oppose. If you drop a bomb on every house the PLO or whatever group fires from, pretty soon the homeowners will be shooting them off the roof before they do it.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Palestine does need to be freed... free from palestinians. Not that I support genocide, but if the other side wants to kill all of your's maybe it's time to consider it. Let all the "moderate Muslims" know that they will be held accountable for the actions they do not physically oppose. If you drop a bomb on every house the PLO or whatever group fires from, pretty soon the homeowners will be shooting them off the roof before they do it.


eh... with that logic maybe we should just self-destruct the earth and we can ALL go see god and hash it out and let him decide :lol: I mean why not? If we are aruging they are not worth of life then they might argue the same and we call all present our case to god?

but seriously violence only sparks more violence I mean there is many cases of rape and kidnapping in the usa ever year I never hear any support for bombing communities at home because they have a high crime rate...

Are we seriously supporting the idea of bombing the crap out of them? Do we need a poll to measures the support for this silly idea?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

lancestar2 said:


> I gotta point out the caption in the photo does say "Palestinians celebrate the 48th anniversary of the founding of the Fatah movement in Rafah.December 31, 2012." in light grey font haha it's a stock photo but I doubt they are celebrating a kidnapping as gleeful as they were in the picture hahahaha...
> 
> I agree the violence is stupidity, however if any organization spoke for the US such as the bloods or the crypts Russia would have nuked us LONG LONG LONG time ago... #JustSaying I will admit I havn't been following the conflict to much it's so repetitive who has time to read up all about the middle east when there is an important presidental election only 849 Days 5 Hours and 7min away!
> 
> All the polls have Hillary winning against Rand Paul by a pretty big lead! time to start getting out the vote yawl!


who the hell let you back in, comparing Israel and Palestine to the bloods and crypts are you insane??

when do you see the "gangs" celebrate the death of a cop so openly?? having massive street parties....

its apples and oranges, maybe if a state of the USA was under full control of one of those gangs you may have a leg to stand on...


----------



## Badcompany (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah I got real pissed to see Fox news covering from the hospital with the Palestinians. **** em, they should probably not **** with Israel and this shit wouldn't happen. Theyre getting everything they deserve with hopefully more to come.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> who the hell let you back in, comparing Israel and Palestine to the bloods and crypts are you insane??
> 
> when do you see the "gangs" celebrate the death of a cop so openly??* having massive street parties...*.
> 
> its apples and oranges, maybe if a state of the USA was under full control of one of those gangs you may have a leg to stand on...


I havn't seen the street parties do you have any links? The picture in the linked artical was a stock photo meaning they were NOT celebrating the kidnappings.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

lancestar2 said:


> I havn't seen the street parties do you have any links? The picture in the linked artical was a stock photo meaning they were NOT celebrating the kidnappings.


do your own research oh wait you believe in Palestine and their cause, that was one of many news articles on the topic


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> do your own research oh wait you believe in Palestine and their cause, that was one of many news articles on the topic


Ya know, we could pitch in and buy him a one way ticket there.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Ya know, we could pitch in and buy him a one way ticket there.


but if we did that, we will be allowing more children to be used as human shields


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have never in my time on the internet put a single person on "ignore." Never. Trust me, that I have dealt with some pretty moronic people since I got on the internet and joined forums back in 98 or so, but this is one time when I am not an administrator or a moderator who has to pay attention to all the idiots of a message board.

It is my opinion that whenever one does not respond to stupidity, one is in collusion with it. This being the case, I will make an official notice.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> do your own research oh wait you believe in Palestine and their cause, that was one of many news articles on the topic


Actually for the record I don't believe in there causes lol I do think they deserve to exist just as much as any human does. Anybody breaking laws such as rape and kidnap deserve to be jailed based on there crimes. You can't subject an entire country based on there "feelings" even if they were celebrating a crime punishing them based on there "feelings" is immoral... JUST as immoral as the "thought police" being implemented in our own country. Sure you want to rejoice in our own countires freedoms and what the flag stand for for us. Yet at the same time if we as a society allow ourselves to enforce thought police, or unfair rules and regulations in other countries then why not here?

Remember when droines were only used overseas to combact terrorism? Now they are in our homeland watching protesters and solving disputes between ranchers and enforcing government grazing laws! If you support other humans losing there right to life don't be shocked when the powers in control come looking to take away our rights. I mean if we can justify killing them based on them celebrating crime does that mean we maybe should take out any protesters such as the protesters who was at the fire station in philly? Do they no longer have the right to live because they protested and in one case delayed there response? Or should the legal process solve it?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

lancestar2 said:


> Actually for the record I don't believe in there causes lol I do think they deserve to exist just as much as any human does. Anybody breaking laws such as rape and kidnap deserve to be jailed based on there crimes. You can't subject an entire country based on there "feelings" even if they were celebrating a crime punishing them based on there "feelings" is immoral... JUST as immoral as the "thought police" being implemented in our own country. Sure you want to rejoice in our own countires freedoms and what the flag stand for for us. Yet at the same time if we as a society allow ourselves to enforce thought police, or unfair rules and regulations in other countries then why not here?
> 
> Remember when droines were only used overseas to combact terrorism? Now they are in our homeland watching protesters and solving disputes between ranchers and enforcing government grazing laws! If you support other humans losing there right to life don't be shocked when the powers in control come looking to take away our rights. I mean if we can justify killing them based on them celebrating crime does that mean we maybe should take out any protesters such as the protesters who was at the fire station in philly? Do they no longer have the right to live because they protested and in one case delayed there response? Or should the legal process solve it?


its not about the right to exist its about their HATE... but such a hard concept to understand just read my signature, that's the Israeli prime minister, may you wish the USA gets a President like him next election, no bs just wanna **** with us, fine... hears a present for you type of leader, but also wants peace.... and is happy to leave Palestine alone, Israel is sick of war, they are there to stay....

if Palestine was smart, they would be rich of Israel, a good port, easy trade, Palestine would be living a standard of life beyond the us dream, but no they will never be happy till Israel is gone


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> Actually for the record I don't believe in there causes lol I do think they deserve to exist just as much as any human does. Anybody breaking laws such as rape and kidnap deserve to be jailed based on there crimes. You can't subject an entire country based on there "feelings" even if they were celebrating a crime punishing them based on there "feelings" is immoral... JUST as immoral as the "thought police" being implemented in our own country. Sure you want to rejoice in our own countires freedoms and what the flag stand for for us. Yet at the same time if we as a society allow ourselves to enforce thought police, or unfair rules and regulations in other countries then why not here?
> 
> Remember when droines were only used overseas to combact terrorism? Now they are in our homeland watching protesters and solving disputes between ranchers and enforcing government grazing laws! If you support other humans losing there right to life don't be shocked when the powers in control come looking to take away our rights. I mean if we can justify killing them based on them celebrating crime does that mean we maybe should take out any protesters such as the protesters who was at the fire station in philly? Do they no longer have the right to live because they protested and in one case delayed there response? Or should the legal process solve it?


:lol:


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> ...[re Palestine] Actually for the record I don't believe in there causes lol I do think they deserve to exist just as much as any human does...


And Israel and the rest of the world have the right to defend themselves against muslims if they start trouble..

_"We possess several hundred atomic warheads and rockets...We have the capability to take the world down with us. 
And I can assure you that that will happen before Israel goes under" - Israeli military strategist Martin van Creveld

'Israel must be like a mad dog, too dangerous to bother"- General Moshe Dayan

"The right of self defense is the first law of nature"- St. George Tucker, American judge and militiaman

"If somebody messes wid me, I'm a-gonna mess wid him!"- Al Capone_


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> eh... with that logic maybe we should just self-destruct the earth and we can ALL go see god and hash it out and let him decide :lol: I mean why not? If we are aruging they are not worth of life then they might argue the same and we call all present our case to god?
> 
> but seriously violence only sparks more violence I mean there is many cases of rape and kidnapping in the usa ever year I never hear any support for bombing communities at home because they have a high crime rate...
> 
> Are we seriously supporting the idea of bombing the crap out of them? Do we need a poll to measures the support for this silly idea?


That is exactly the logic and reasoning used by radical Muslims and the "moderates" do nothing to stop them. Also Lance I did not mention God, and you are once again bringing God into every thread you can. Is there a reason for trolling? or are you just an asshole?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> That is exactly the logic and reasoning used by radical Muslims and the "moderates" do nothing to stop them. Also Lance I did not mention God, and you are once again bringing God into every thread you can. Is there a reason for trolling? or are you just an asshole?


::clapping::


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> And Israel and the rest of the world have the right to defend themselves against muslims if they start trouble..
> 
> _"We possess several hundred atomic warheads and rockets...We have the capability to take the world down with us.
> And I can assure you that that will happen before Israel goes under" - Israeli military strategist Martin van Creveld
> ...


Define provoked... from the information on this forum people are suggesting isreal is being provoked based on people celebrating a kidnapping. Of which the linked story had a photo was was taken 2 years ago! Meaning the photo you see in that news clip is placed there and is misleading. Is there any actual footage of them celebrating THIS specific event or another recent event that is of the same natured crime?

it was once explained her to me that the Muslim law was somthing along the lines of an eye for an eye and seeking revenge. How is this not that? In America we have a justice system we don't nuke cities where they have gang violence (aka people who show no remorse for the actions and crimes they commit) So if there is a segment of the population celebrating (still undocumented as far as I know as that again was a old photo and was not related) then that means the entire country or entire population is worthy of death?

You claim you are christian? you seem more like a follower of Islamic law... that or your purposefully trolling me and pretending to hold values that you clearly do not.

Also do you think we should enforce the thought police? Should people in Palistine be taken out because they were not remorseful over a kidnapping case? Yes, it is tragic event and it does show they have extreme built up anger towards the jewish people if they are so filled with anger they seek revenge, however because of the way they think does that mean in your opinion they are worthy of death?

I would assume you would say yes or members in this thread would say yes too. In that situation what is to stop the thought police from spreading to other nations? Why not bring them to the homeland? Were you not celebrating Obama's 4th term as king hard enough? Well maybe you could be punished by the thought police? lol I know seems very laughable but like I already stated droines once only were used to patrol the skills of nations we were fighting with... now they are in the homeland.

Also JimB I was not talking about god in this thread not sure where you pulled that comment from but have a great day!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mental illness is alive and well in IT.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> Define provoked... from the information on this forum people are suggesting isreal is being provoked based on people celebrating a kidnapping. Of which the linked story had a photo was was taken 2 years ago! Meaning the photo you see in that news clip is placed there and is misleading. Is there any actual footage of them celebrating THIS specific event or another recent event that is of the same natured crime?
> 
> it was once explained her to me that the Muslim law was somthing along the lines of an eye for an eye and seeking revenge. How is this not that? In America we have a justice system we don't nuke cities where they have gang violence (aka people who show no remorse for the actions and crimes they commit) So if there is a segment of the population celebrating (still undocumented as far as I know as that again was a old photo and was not related) then that means the entire country or entire population is worthy of death?
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> ...from the information on this forum people are suggesting isreal is being provoked based on people celebrating a kidnapping.....You claim you are christian? you seem more like a follower of Islamic law... that or your purposefully trolling me and pretending to hold values that you clearly do not..


1- I'm seeing Hamas rockets zooming up out of Gaza city to zap Israel on TV so I think that qualifies as provocation, and Israel is rightly hitting back in self-defence.
2- I don't think I said I'm a christian, I'm strictly neutral about the Israel-Arab fisticuffs and just call it as I see it..


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> 1- I'm seeing Hamas rockets zooming up out of Gaza city to zap Israel on TV so I think that qualifies as provocation, and Israel is rightly hitting back in self-defence.
> 2- I don't think I said I'm a christian, I'm strictly neutral about the Israel-Arab fisticuffs and just call it as I see it..


Ok, that is a different issue than celebrating a kidnapping as was stated in this thread so I can see your justification now. Most Americans identify as christian more so here than other places too, so I usually just assume.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

How did I miss this thread?

Of course Israel should bomb Gaza until there nothing left taller than 3 feet. Then they should nuke it. On the West Bank they need to be a little more careful not to permanently damage the land as they need it for more settlements. If the Palestinians don't like it, they can always go live in Jordan or with Allah - their choice.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

lancestar2 said:


> Ok, that is a different issue than celebrating a kidnapping as was stated in this thread so I can see your justification now. Most Americans identify as christian more so here than other places too, so I usually just assume.


this thread was born because of my Facebook news feed covered in #freePalestine bull shit

the protests (that even say death to Israel not free a "oppressed" state that really no one knew existed)

the death toll, Palatine rises, Israel says at 0 since operations began

Israel protects civilians, Palestine uses them has human shield

#****Palestine


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> Also JimB I was not talking about god in this thread not sure where you pulled that comment from but have a great day!


eh... with that logic maybe we should just self-destruct the earth and we can ALL go see god and hash it out and let him decide I mean why not? If we are aruging they are not worth of life then they might argue the same and we call all present our case to god?

but seriously violence only sparks more violence I mean there is many cases of rape and kidnapping in the usa ever year I never hear any support for bombing communities at home because they have a high crime rate...

Are we seriously supporting the idea of bombing the crap out of them? Do we need a poll to measures the support for this silly idea?

That would be this post Lance, I cut and pasted it in case you forgot.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> eh... with that logic maybe we should just self-destruct the earth and we can ALL go see god and hash it out and let him decide I mean why not? If we are aruging they are not worth of life then they might argue the same and we call all present our case to god?
> 
> but seriously violence only sparks more violence I mean there is many cases of rape and kidnapping in the usa ever year I never hear any support for bombing communities at home because they have a high crime rate...
> 
> ...


With Lance, logic doesn't work.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

..........



lancestar2 said:


> Define provoked... from the information on this forum people are suggesting isreal is being provoked based on people celebrating a kidnapping. Of which the linked story had a photo was was taken 2 years ago! Meaning the photo you see in that news clip is placed there and is misleading. Is there any actual footage of them celebrating THIS specific event or another recent event that is of the same natured crime?
> 
> it was once explained her to me that the Muslim law was somthing along the lines of an eye for an eye and seeking revenge. How is this not that? In America we have a justice system we don't nuke cities where they have gang violence (aka people who show no remorse for the actions and crimes they commit) So if there is a segment of the population celebrating (still undocumented as far as I know as that again was a old photo and was not related) then that means the entire country or entire population is worthy of death?
> 
> ...


----------

